# Toll Roads, Switzerland, Information please.



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello everyone. We are leaving this weekend for a couple of weeks trip down to Italy. The previous owner of our van has kindly left a vignette in the window to use on the Swiss motorways. I think I read somewhere that they are useable up until January of each year? The one on our windscreen is for 06. Does this mean that it ran out last January or is it valid until this coming January. Any help gratefully received. 

Nick.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Switzerland*

Hi Nick & Bill

That one was purchased by me on Jan 08 2006 and I think is valid until the end of the year shown on the sticker plus one extra month - so if the sticker says "06", it will expire in Jan 07!

Hope you are enjoying the Compass - she can go on auto pilot once she gets to Strasbourg!

There is plenty of info on the Swiss tourist website (UK based version)

Rapide561


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

nickoff said:


> Hello everyone. We are leaving this weekend for a couple of weeks trip down to Italy. The previous owner of our van has kindly left a vignette in the window to use on the Swiss motorways. I think I read somewhere that they are useable up until January of each year? The one on our windscreen is for 06. Does this mean that it ran out last January or is it valid until this coming January. Any help gratefully received.
> 
> Nick.


Nick,

An 06 vignette is valid from 1st December 05 to the 31st January 07.

Enjoy your trip.

Don


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Switzerland*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi Nick & Bill
> 
> That one was purchased by me on Jan 08 2006 and I think is valid until the end of the year shown on the sticker plus one extra month - so if the sticker says "06", it will expire in Jan 07!
> 
> ...


Russell, thanks for the prompt reply. Yep , we are really enjoying the van and even our Oscar is being allowed to come along sometimes :roll: , but not on this trip.

Nick.


----------

